# BBQ joints in Charleston and Savanah?



## backyardbbq (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll be in Charleston,SC and Savannah, GA in November and was wondering what joints I needed to pull a chair up to. Any suggestions?


----------



## Christopher1 (Oct 9, 2011)

I went to a little place outside Savannah on the way to Tybee Island called Wiley's Championship BBQ. I thought it was quite good.

http://www.wileyschampionshipbbq.com/


----------



## backyardbbq (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you! I'll be sure to make a stop by and give it a try.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 10, 2011)

Well this is pretty odd in that good storebought bbq cant even be found where there should be some..let alone some godforsaken places mentioned. I would try the seafood. Aint them places close to the Ocean? I'm pretty sure Nick would get the crabs down there.


----------



## backyardbbq (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm planning on hitting up a few seafood shacks, but I would like to try some BBQ from the south.


----------



## backyardbbq (Oct 11, 2011)

Now if some one were to be in the area and wanted to exchange some rubs and sauces, I imagine both parties could cook up some great regional BBQ in their own back yards.


----------



## Goober (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes no doubt if they got some decent rubs and sauces these hypothetical folks could turn out some good bbq in the back yard..if they know shit from shineola about how to cook stuff etc.


----------

